# in need of a new gun



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

i am in need of a new yote and fox gun i dont hunt them alot so i dont want to spend alot so what would you get o i would to get a .223 because i am a fur hunter

i was looking at the stevens 200 what do you think of that gun


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Stevens 200 is a good gun. I have not heard a whole lot of bad things about them. I almost bought one.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I dont know anything about the stevens, but I think that savage makes are fairly inexpensive gun that shoots well..I have 3 tikka's and love them but they start at around $500 and go up from there...the T3 vamint that I just bought was $700 (22-250 cal).


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

stevens 200's are good rifles for the money, other than that looks at a 
savage...


----------



## .22 LR hunter (Apr 12, 2008)

in my perspective i reccomend a a .22 WMR i have one and i killed 5 foxs with it :sniper:


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

.22 LR hunter said:


> in my perspective i reccomend a a .22 WMR i have one and i killed 5 foxs with it :sniper:


NOT!! :eyeroll:


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Don't get a rimfire. OK for fox, not enough for reliable coyote hunting to take them humanely.

.223 is a great caliber for fox and coyote. I've never shot a Stevens, but I hear they shoot very well. They are not the prettiest guns. The stocks are quite cheap, but then they don't cost a lot of money either. Probably your best bang for the buck.


----------



## .22 LR hunter (Apr 12, 2008)

i took down 3 cyotes with 3 shots or under with a .22 cal LR model 600 federal preium ammo :sniper:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

H&R Handi-rifles come in .223 and .22-250, and won't break the bank!
.22 LR is what most experienced shooters would call a "minimal" cartridge for varmints. If everything isn't just perfect, too much chance for wounded game. Even the experts recommend nothing less than .22 WMR for fox and bobcat, and then only at close range. Yes, it can be done, but if you shoot enough, you will eventually be kicking yourself for wounding and losing animals.
Burl


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

.22 LR hunter said:


> i took down 3 cyotes with 3 shots or under with a .22 cal LR model 600 federal preium ammo :sniper:


They had to have been under 50 yds...I wont believe it if it was over 50 yds.. :eyeroll:


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd give the stevens a shot so to speak they might not be pretty but you can camo it and not feel bad either and I also noticed a howa 1500 at the gun shop the other day with the hogue stocks and blued barrel for I think it was like 330.00 which I didnt think was a bad deal either but you cant go wrong with either


----------



## Kino (Apr 18, 2008)

I am a remington guy through and through but all mine are tweaked and custom.....For a person on a tight budjet you simply can'y argue with the factory rifles that savage puts out (and i hate them UGLY SOB's!). The bottom line is they just shoot...and probably better than a factory remington. If you can save a little more cash, and was going to get a nice rifle and not really mess with it then my vote goes to Tikka. Super accurate and alot nicer fit and finish than a savage.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Kino said:


> I am a remington guy through and through but all mine are tweaked and custom.....For a person on a tight budjet you simply can'y argue with the factory rifles that savage puts out (and i hate them UGLY SOB's!). The bottom line is they just shoot...and probably better than a factory remington. If you can save a little more cash, and was going to get a nice rifle and not really mess with it then my vote goes to Tikka. Super accurate and alot nicer fit and finish than a savage.


I will second the Tikka...I own 3 of them...1 is a varmint in 22-250,1 is a 22-250 in a regular barrell and the last is a 7mm and I love all 3 of them and I would buy another..(if the wife would give me the go ahead..LOL)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> i took down 3 cyotes with 3 shots or under


I don't know what your saying. Are you saying you might have killed all three coyotes with two shots? Or are you saying it took you multiple shots to kill each coyote?


----------

